# Absolutely tragic..



## Beazer (Nov 24, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2008Nov20/0,4670,AFMadagascarCorn,00.html">http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2008Nov20/ ... rn,00.html</a><!-- m -->

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!

I love Madagascar! Thats where the Dumerils Boa is from, and other rare herps come from! 

I HATE DAEWOO! 
DOWN WITH DAEWOO!

*cries to self*


----------



## jmiles50 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I agree! That's a bunch of nonscence! Corn today, and sky scrapers tomorrow


----------



## Schnab (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sure that there's going to be an army of naturalists and environmentalists that are going to step in about this. Wow people are so greedy and stupid it sickens me. With an ecology as unique and fragile as Madagascar's, them planting corn there would mark the end of one of the earth's riches. :evil:


----------



## i0r (Nov 25, 2008)

Increase in world population leads to this. A global urbanization growing way too fast. But it's our own fault. Tbh people now days don't think for themselves.....we all now tend to believe all the govmnt says. Like for example all land that would be untouched if it wasn't for "man made global warming". Only that rumor set off a chain reaction of new built factories for production of "green" products. Yeah right! Fuel cell factories are so green! Not to mention all the million acres of corn fields for E85(Ethanol).

Mankind these days is slowly killing the world thinking they are saving it.

Sad indeed.


----------



## Schnab (Nov 25, 2008)

we're going to cause our own extinction.


----------



## argus333 (Nov 25, 2008)

no surprise. been going on around here for decades.


----------



## Beazer (Nov 26, 2008)

The other thing is.... wtf kind of nutrition does corn have to make it so important to even consider this idea???


-Jon DeLong


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 26, 2008)

The article states " Madagascar officials are enthusiastic about a company's big farming plans for an undeveloped area but say the deal won't go ahead if it threatens the island's unique ecology." It claims the deal won't go thru if it threatens the ecology of Madagascar. We'll have to wait and see I supose. I think the money is the only thing that will determine the out come of the deal, and not nature. We also must remember that a pen can stop things like this. If you disagree with something, write a letter or even an e-mail. But hand written is more powerful. I know I'm looking now for where to complain and voie my opinion on that topic. I also have to remember to set aside my differences and worry about the poverty in those places over conservation at times. This world is over populated and no one will give up there spot on this planet to help save it. We're stuck at a cross road when it comes to these issues.


----------

